# Миофасциальный болевой синдром



## эллис (7 Окт 2017)

Хочу спросить у врачей и всех, кто имеет счастье обладать этой заразой - как с этим жить? Как вылечиться и избегать рецидивов? (У меня миофасциальный болевой синдром на фоне поясничного остеохондроза. наблюдаюсь у невролога 9 мес. Очень медленное выздоровление, частые приступы, с трудом хожу) Цель - перевести заболевание в стадию стойкой ремиссии, начать ходить и далее жить полноценно. Заранее спасибо за рекомендации.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (7 Окт 2017)

Я не врач, поэтому извините за вопросик. А что ваш лечащий невролог говорит по поводу влияния позвоночника на вашу болезнь? Есть ли так называемая "корешковая симптоматика"? То есть раздражение чем-либо корешков седалищного нерва. Как вы проходите тест Ласега? То есть лежите на спине и вам поднимают прямую ногу. Не отдаёт ли в спину? Может выложите заключение по МРТ? А для знатоков и сами снимки?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Окт 2017)

Избавиться от миофасциального синдрома поможет врач-мануальный терапевт, владеющий мышечными техниками.


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2017)

@эллис, добрый день!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями*
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## эллис (7 Окт 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, врач немногословен к сожалению. посмотрел снимки, сказал - с этим живет половина населения и к моим проблемам грыжа отношения не имеет. дословно-стрессов много? я тебя увидел, ты дама нервная.нейрохирурги еще не влезли? будешь бегать. тестов я не проходила т к висела практически на руках двоих сопровождающих.малейшее движение и у меня подкашивались от резкой боли ноги и я не могла шевелиться. было назначено лечение-миорелаксанты антидепрессанты и хондропротекторы. анализы сдала(как врач сказал все виды). все анализы отличные, хоть в космос. сахар нормальный.на три месяца была отпущена домой для лечения.явка после всех уколов.уколы колола сама себе из за невозможности передвигаться. пришла уже с одним костылем, но сидеть еще не могла.был назначен солкосерил 10 уколов, продолжить принимать просульпин. и все. явка в ноябре после отпуска доктора. а у меня  снова обострение началось. хоть я прилежно все выполнила.правда сегодня уже нормально. снимки выложу к вечеру, мне не на что сфотографировать. я хотела бы узнать как же с этим добром жить. очень боюсь снова упасть на улице. как же этого избегать.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Избавиться от миофасциального синдрома поможет врач-мануальный терапевт, владеющий мышечными техниками.


 Спасибо, я поузнаю где найти

@La murr, спасибо, я сразу выложу снимки как появится возможность


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (7 Окт 2017)

Попробуйте в сети скачать книгу Клэр Дэвис "Триггерные точки. Безлекарственная помощь при хронической боли".


----------



## эллис (7 Окт 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо! буду читать


----------

